# Help: NH 479 Haybine Question...



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Does anyone know how you remove the shaft to get a new belt that drives the sickle bar over the top pulley on a NH 479 Haybine?


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

with a little help...would have been nice to have had the manual for this one. The NH 479 is a monster if you have to replace the belt that drives the sickle. I had to remove the pto shaft from the gear casetake... take the cover that the gear case is attached to machine off...about 10 bolts...crawl under the machine inside the windrow shields and on top of the machine to get to the bolts that hold the end of the shaft in place...there is a collar under there you have to loosen. Once you pull the gear box and cover a few inches back from the machine...you have enough room to get the belt in and onto the pulley...then back together it goes...of course the machine has some age and nothing comes loose without a little "BP Blaster" penetrating oil. Since I had it apart, I took the cover off the gear case and emptied it out. Put some new gear oil and "Lucas" oil additive in. On top of removing the gear case...you have to take three bolts loose holding the plate on the bottom of the wobble gear...and remove the bolt holding the sickle to the wobble gear...then move the gear to get enough room to slide the belt on. But I got it done...no left over pieces and not short anything









Then we took if for a spin...and it works just like advertised...once it stops raining in Indiana for a few days I can cut hay

I post some pictures on the process later


----------



## Riverside Cattle (Jun 4, 2008)

I know it couldn't be as bad as you made it sound but I think I would have taken a cutting torch to it and cut it up for scrap if I had that project on my to do list. However, I have never claimed to like to turn wrenches.







By the way are you sure you did it right? Aren't you suppose to have leftover bolts????







I always do.

Glad to hear you got it done and I hope it works well for you and happy cutting.









-rsc


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

It worked when we tested it...have about 15 acres to cut with this haybine...my brothers NH 489 is at the other fields and has 10 to cut...almost time for the second cutting of what we finished earlier in May.


----------



## Tired Fred (Mar 11, 2010)

preciate it, headin out to do mine


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

Did you get it done Fred?


----------



## Tired Fred (Mar 11, 2010)

downtownjr said:


> Did you get it done Fred?


gotter done.....twice....yep forgot the shims under the cowl. good for practice. I had a couple concerns but after ponderin I made it, turns out the previous owner installed a belt that was a little bit deeper than the belt I bought from the N.H. dealer. It was a tight squeeze to get it under the wobble box. Had to remove the plate and shim, then rotate the other plate 180, with the wobble being at the high point of the concentric.


----------

